

Is it just me or did HN got boring? - bhaisaab


======
tokenadult
I don't like every story submitted to Hacker News, but how I deal with that is
visit the new page

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

often and upvote what I like and what fits the site guidelines.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Personally, I find discussions about what HN gets right

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4399678>

more interesting than complaints about what HN gets wrong.

~~~
kls
I agree, reading HN new is a totally different experience than reading the
front page. I always read new and find a lot of good stuff.

------
rauar
It's as boring as what HN users (I guess you are one of them as well) do
against it. So do not hesitate and post something exciting.

------
jwdunne
I do notice waves with the HN frontpage, some times there's more interesting
stuff and sometimes it's all a bit boring.

I agree for the past day or two I've found things a bit boring but I totally
expect a wave of really cool stuff soon, which has happened many times in the
past.

------
denzil_correa
Just you.

------
mamby
more users = more posts = harder to filter! but still great

------
zx2c4
HN got boring.

------
dmorgan
It's just you.

It was always as boring (or always as exciting) with respect to the quality of
the discussion and the posts.

------
keiferski
It's slowly turning into TechCrunch stories commented on by Redditors.

------
dragonbonheur
It's really boring, you're right about that.

